# USMLE



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if someone who is currently studying medicine at pakistan and they haven't completed their MBBS just as yet, can they still write their USMLE. The reason I'm asking is because I've been told that to write the second part of UMLE, one has to complete the clinicals at U.S, it is a requirement for that, and same is the case for the third part. So, i just wanted to confirm if it is true or not.

Also, can someone briefly explain the procedure for registering for USMLE from pakistan, because I heard there are centres in pakistan where you can write the USMLE exams.

I'll really appreciate for your response


----------



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

can anyone kindly respond please?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

You can officially take the USMLE Step 1 exam after finishing your fourth year (out of a total of 5 years) in the Pakistan MBBS curriculum.

In order to take USMLE Step 2, you need to have graduated from your medical school in Pakistan but you do not need to have any US clinical experience.

You register for the USMLE online, whether you are in Pakistan or in the US -- you simply choose a test center closest to you. There are centers available in Pakistan for the USMLE Step 1 and USMLE Step 2CK but for the USMLE Step 2CS you are still required to go to the US.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Rehan said:


> You can officially take the USMLE Step 1 exam after finishing your fourth year (out of a total of 5 years) in the Pakistan MBBS curriculum.
> 
> In order to take USMLE Step 2, you need to have graduated from your medical school in Pakistan but you do not need to have any US clinical experience.
> 
> ...


I wonder how many FMG'S have issue getting the Visa for the US to take USMLE Step 2CS?

Thanks.


----------



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry, but what exactly is 2CK and 2CS? Do you need to write both of them or is there an option? Secondly, what exactly is the third part, is it a practical exam or a written exam like the others?


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

*USMLE.*



pakmedschools said:


> sorry, but what exactly is 2CK and 2CS? Do you need to write both of them or is there an option? Secondly, what exactly is the third part, is it a practical exam or a written exam like the others?



There you go bro this link should give you good info regarding this whole USMLE. 

United States Medical Licensing Examination - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hope this helps. 


Good Luck.


----------

